# New Magnet Car



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Whats up with the new AW magnet car?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The Super III? Lord knows, maybe you should email Tom?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I would rather they just keep the pancakes coming.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Some 4 gear specialty chassis would be good.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

if 3 gears aren't grinding, 4 will be a nightmare.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> if 3 gears aren't grinding, 4 will be a nightmare.


You got that right. Hey how about a 1 gear chassis?


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

bobhch said:


> You got that right. Hey how about a 1 gear chassis?


How about direct drive? Hard to screw that up! :thumbsup:


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

T-Jet Racer said:


> How about direct drive? Hard to screw that up! :thumbsup:


Small axels in big holes and square tires would pooch it real quick


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

An HO scale sidewider chassis with a movable front axel plate would be cool. This way the chassis could be modified to fit any wheel base. Instead of reinventing the super gplus, create something completely new and totally different than anything that's been done before.

This could also work with a direct drive style chassis, like a Rattler, only plastic. You could make the body mouting tabs swapable, so the chassis could be use for any manufactuer's body. If you're putting a Life Like body on the chassis, just snap in the plastic life like body mount... If you're running Tyco, a Tyco body mount, etc. You could even make a body mount for lexan bodies as well. 

A chassis like that, if it ran at least as well as an SRT chassis, would make a huge splash. EVERYONE would buy a dozen or more. 


hey, a guy can dream... can't he?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> An HO scale sidewider chassis with a movable front axel plate would be cool. This way the chassis could be modified to fit any wheel base. Instead of reinventing the super gplus, create something completely new and totally different than anything that's been done before.
> 
> hey, a guy can dream... can't he?



Hey,

You know who could do this...AJs They could do it! Somebody please!! I have seen an old school ho sidewinder and it looked like a brass paned AJs chassis. Any of you old slotters (older than my 42 year old arse) got pics of something like this??? Oooooh with modern magnets....zooom, zooom, zooom a zoom....all wanna do is a zoom, zoom, zoom! 

:wave: Waving to all the old guys as they are waiting to take me out for a friendly dinner and drop their dentures in my drink when I look the other way....Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeew yuck.

Bob


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

videojimmy said:


> An HO scale sidewider chassis with a movable front axel plate would be cool. This way the chassis could be modified to fit any wheel base. Instead of reinventing the super gplus, create something completely new and totally different than anything that's been done before.
> 
> This could also work with a direct drive style chassis, like a Rattler, only plastic. You could make the body mouting tabs swapable, so the chassis could be use for any manufactuer's body. If you're putting a Life Like body on the chassis, just snap in the plastic life like body mount... If you're running Tyco, a Tyco body mount, etc. You could even make a body mount for lexan bodies as well.
> 
> ...


So many good ideas! Could you imagine.....dreaming too! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Any word on availability?


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I was hoping auto world would reply soon. Don't they want to promote a new product?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm hoping they do more T-Jet 500s. I'm fine withthem starting a new chassis as long as they don't stop the T-Jet 500s.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Backshelved or what?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Yeah - Tom Lowe blew them up so he could collect $7b insurance!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Cool, I hope he uses it to make more pancakes.

Keep the TOs and XTs comming!!!!


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Hey,
> 
> You know who could do this...AJs They could do it! Somebody please!! I have seen an old school ho sidewinder and it looked like a brass paned AJs chassis. Any of you old slotters (older than my 42 year old arse) got pics of something like this??? Oooooh with modern magnets....zooom, zooom, zooom a zoom....all wanna do is a zoom, zoom, zoom!
> 
> ...


Hi Bob,
the only sidewinder I know of is this one:










This was a prototype chassis Philippe de Lespinay built in the beginnig of the 70's. There were more pictures of his cars in my album here

Michael


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think he was talking about DYNABRUTES, a VERY rare HO scale car from the early 70's
with a sidewider motor

here's the one in my collection


http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view&current=DYNABRUTECAMAROCHASSIS2.jpg

http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=DYNABRUTECAMAROCHASSIS.jpg

http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/LEXAN/?action=view&current=DYNABRUTECAMARO2.jpg


----------

